
Autonomous robot struck and 'killed' by a self-driving Tesla in Las Vegas - jaoued
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6566655/Oops-Autonomous-robot-struck-killed-self-driving-Tesla-Las-Vegas-ahead-CES.html
======
mrleinad
And so it begins..the great robot war

